# Atwood summer heat saugeye



## 123Saugeye (6 mo ago)

Guys any tips on saugeye in the summer heat, July, August?, I can't seem to find any saugeye that are willing to bite when the water Temps hit the 80's,, should I be fishing the same spots as I am during the spring? Deeper? Shallower? Slower ? Faster? , I fish atwood a lot , also some other lakes but speaking of atwood primarily, I usually catch a fair number of eyes during the spring but come July it seems to slow drastically , I'm sure the fish are still eating, but where and when?? Thinking about trying some night fishing as well, any tips would be great!!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Try tiny twisters,black white orange pumkinseed, they will bite.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Shallower and faster. The saugeye bite is often as hot as the weather this time of year


----------



## 123Saugeye (6 mo ago)

I will definitely have to give it a try, fishing shallower and faster,, I hope u guys r right about about the bite being as hot as the weather,, lol it's hot!


----------



## 123Saugeye (6 mo ago)

Just curious if anybody would wanna share there favorite all around go to baits for saugeye,, say u can choose 1 lure for a year of fishing,, what r u guys choosing ?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

1/8 oz roadrunner w/ twister tail. Followed closely by a jerk bait.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Roadrunner 1/8 ounce is very good at Atwood. Also Whistler jigs. Best crank there for me is probably a white flicker shad trolled fast and shallow


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

If things get slow, theres plenty to see at the sandbar, lol. 😁


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Vibe!!!!!


----------

